# Amano shrimp food



## Mark Allen (27 Sep 2016)

Currently they are eating decaying plants and I drop in some shrimp pellets, algae wafers and they steal the sinking fish food pellets.

But I've seen the catappa leaves, mulberry, guava and banana leaves for shrimp on fish sites. Should I be feeding them things like this, or is that aimed at the RCS etc...?


----------



## Ana Pinheiro (27 Sep 2016)

Hi

My amanos use to steal the food from the fishes, and they do some digging on my carpet plants as well.

I don't give them any of that special food, just some vegetable pellets and some calcium. I have done it in the past and they stopped eating the algae in the glasses. So, back to normal feeding.


----------



## SinkorSwim (28 Sep 2016)

After some great results with algae and Amano I had to return the Amano I brought in due to them pulling up my carefully prepared HC and them literally eating any thing I would add. If you keep Amano and only Amano then they would be fine but hungrier they get the more they forage and they will do their best to get into every nook and cranny.
Don't get me wrong they are great as clean up crews and they simply do what they do, it would be wrong of me to vilify them as they are voracious but I simply don't have room to dedicate a tank to them. I did also lose a lot of blue neo shrimp which stabilised somewhat once the amano had gone. I never did see anything conclusive but if asked I would have to air some suspicions. I would buy ramshorn snails before amano if I ever had algae issues again  but if I had a tank I could dedicate to them and them alone I would consider it as they are full of attitude, hardy and unlike cherrys can grow to a good size.


----------



## SinkorSwim (28 Sep 2016)

Mark Allen said:


> Currently they are eating decaying plants and I drop in some shrimp pellets, algae wafers and they steal the sinking fish food pellets.
> 
> But I've seen the catappa leaves, mulberry, guava and banana leaves for shrimp on fish sites. Should I be feeding them things like this, or is that aimed at the RCS etc...?


they forage for food and if you feed sparingly they will eat algae of most types so i've  experienced. it wouldn't hurt at all to add some cappata. You'll be able to get some from the sponsors but I've had some luck buying pretty cheaply from ebay.


----------



## Mark Allen (29 Sep 2016)

thanks for the info


----------

